# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  फाइल और उनके प्रकार फिर से मेरे साथ

## Dark Rider

कई लोग इन सूत्रों में दिए सोफ्टवेर और फाइल डाउनलोड करते है \\

लेकिन डाउनलोड करने के बाद समझ नहीं आता  की ये क्या है 



या  



उनके दिमाग में ये सवाल आ जाते है 

अब इस रार फाइल का  क्या करे ?


यह तो   .iso है खुल ही नहीं रही है }

यह फिल्म तो चल ही नहीं रही है ?

यह फिल्म तो थोड़ी सी चलती है फुरी कैसे चलेगी ?

यह .MKV  कैसे चलेगी ?


और भी कई फाइल से जुड़े हुए प्रश्नों का जवाब सीधे मेरे पास

----------


## Dark Rider

सबसे पहले हम .rar के बारे में जानते है 



.rar  फाइल सबसे ज्यादा नेट पर फाइल shere  करने के लिए उपयोग में ली जाती है 

लेकिन आखिर  फाइल को रार फॉर्मेट में क्यों डाला जाता है यह भी तो जानना जरुरी है 

तो इसके दो सामान्य से कारण है 

पहला की रार में फाइल को डालने से उसका आकार कम हो जाता है जिससे फाइल अपलोड और डाउनलोड जल्दी से हो 

और दूसरा कारण 

रार बड़ी फाइल को छोटे छोटे टुकडो में तोड़ देता है या यु कहे की  एक बड़ी फाइल को कई छोटी फाइल में विभाजित कर देता है जिससे फाइल को आसानी से कई कई टुकडो में अपलोड और डाउनलोड 
किया जा सके

क्योकि कई सदस्य बड़ी फाइल को एक साथ डाउनलोड करने में असमर्थ है वो केवल इन्हें एक एक कर ही डाउनलोड कर सकते है 

अब आते है की रार फाइल को ओपन कैसे करे 

तो सभी को विनरार के बारे में पता होगा यह सबसे ज्यादा उपयोग में आने वाला सॉफ्टवेर है जो रार फाइल को खोलता है और किसी भी फाइल को रार में  बदलता है

----------


## Dark Rider

winrar  paid  सॉफ्टवेर है यानि की यह फ्री नहीं है 

इस लिए में लोगो को 7-Zip  के उपयोग के लिए कहता हू यह सारे विनरार वाले कार्य सम्पादित करता है आप इसे यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है



http://www.7-zip.org/download.html

----------


## caal.girl

*बेहतरीन प्रस्तुति*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *बेहतरीन प्रस्तुति*


thanks  मिस

----------


## Dark Rider

चलिए एक रार फाइल को ओपन करते है 

सभी फाइल को एक जगह रखे जैसे मेने रखी है



अब पहली फाइल पर राईट क्लिक करे और extract here  पर क्लिक करे 



यह प्रोसेस शुरू हो जायेगी 



आपकी फाइल बाहर है

----------


## Dark Rider

रार  फाइल से जुडी कोई प्रोबलम होतो जरुर बताये में 

.iso के बारे में कल पोस्ट करूँगा

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Prince of India

> रार  फाइल से जुडी कोई प्रोबलम होतो जरुर बताये में 
> 
> .iso के बारे में कल पोस्ट करूँगा


rar फाइल का password crac*k करने के लिए   जो dictionary attack किया जाता है, उसके बारे में ज़रा समझाएं.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हुर्रे हुर्रे हुर्रे हुर्रे हुर्रे

----------


## groopji

> रार  फाइल से जुडी कोई प्रोबलम होतो जरुर बताये में 
> 
> .iso के बारे में कल पोस्ट करूँगा



रार फ़ाइल को अलग अलग टुकडे करने का तरीका भी स्क्रीन शाट के साथ पेश करें 

धन्यवाद है जी इस सूत्र के लिए

----------


## savita sharma

a very good and appreciable information by MTM to help most computer users. keep it up.

----------


## Dark Rider

> a very good and appreciable information by MTM to help most computer users. keep it up.


आपका बहुत बहुत थैंक्स होसला बढाने के लिए

----------


## The White hat Hacker

आप माहान हैं आप का कार्य भी लाजवाब है

----------


## Mr. laddi

*बहुत खूब दोस्त 
मेरी और से रेप +
*

----------


## AJAYHMH

lage raho mitr

----------


## Dark Rider

चलिए जी आज हम एक फाइल के चार टुकड़े करते है विन रार की मदद से 

सबसे उस फाइल को चुने जिसे आपको बाटना है 

जैसे ये kites  movie की फाइल को में चार हिस्सों में बाटना चाहता हू 



इसकी size 695 MB है 


अब राईट क्लिक करके add to archive  पर क्लिक करे 




आपको नई  विंडो प्राप्त होगी

----------


## Dark Rider

नई विंडो में spilt वाले कोलम में अपने दिमाग को लगाकर size लिखे 

आपको बता दू  1MB के लिए आपको यहाँ 1000000 लिखना होगा 

यानि की यदि मुझे इसे चार टुकडो में तोडना है तो हर एक पार्ट बनेगा 200000000 Byte  का 

क्योकि मेरी फाइल की size -695 MB = 729,580,966 bytes  है

----------


## Dark Rider

आपके नई फाइल बनाना शुरू हो जाये गी और ये प्रोसेस होगी

----------


## Dark Rider

अब तोड़ी सी देर में दूसरी फाइल भी पूरी आ जायेगी

----------


## Dark Rider

अब तीनों आ गई है देखो कितनी सी देर में 



अब बस चोथी भी आने ही वाली है

----------


## Dark Rider

लो ये भी आ गई

----------


## Dark Rider

लो  काम खत्म पूरी फाइल चार हिस्सों में 



अब भी आपको कुछ पूछना हो तो पूछ  लीजियेगा में तत्पर हू आपके लिए आपका MTM

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

सीख लोया जी सीख लिए मेरे तरफ से ++

----------


## Dark Rider

तो .ISO  हो जाये 



.ISO  एक तरह से किसी भी CD या DVD  डिस्क की नक़ल होती है 

या यु कहे की किसी भी  CD या  DVD  की हुबहू वैसी ही एक कॉपी

आपने कभी न कभी नेरो से CD या  DVD  की कॉपी की होगी इसमें IMAGE FILE  को सेव करने का भी OPTION  आता ही है

----------


## Dark Rider

ISO फाइल को ओपन करने या यु कहे की MOUNT  करने के लिए कई सॉफ्टवेर आते है जैसे 

UltraISO

MAGIC ISO 

poweriso

daemon-tools

VirtualCloneDrive

लेकिन में UltraISO को उपयोग में लेता हू क्योकि ये मेरे हिसाब से सबसे ज्यादा पॉवर फुल और आसान है

----------


## Dark Rider

तो सबसे पहले इस सॉफ्टवेर को इंस्टाल कर ले 

और यदि रिस्टार्ट के लिए कहे तो वो भी करे इसके बाद 

आपको आपके कंप्यूटर में नया  DRIVE  मिल जायेगा 



अब एक ISO  फाइल को ओपन करके   देखते है

टेस्टिंग के लिए में आपको एक फाइल दे रहा हू यदि आपके पास कोई ISO  न हो तो 

Browsers ICON .iso

 इस फाइल में  कुछ ICONS है 

तो सबसे पहले इस फाइल राईट क्लिक करे और इसे MOUNT  करे 



अब माय कंप्यूटर में जाये आपको आपकी फाइल इस यहाँ  में मिलेगी 



डबल क्लिक करके अंदर जाये आपको ये फाइल मिल जाएगी 



आपने सफलता पूवर्क एक ISO  फाइल को ओपन या यु कहे की MOUNT  कर लिया है

----------


## Dark Rider

किसी भी तरह से  ISO  फाइल के बारे में और जानना है या कुछ पूछना है तो पूछ ले 

कल हम  ISO  फाइल बनाना सिखंगे और यह भी की  ULTRA ISO  और किस किस तरह से काम लिया जा सकता है 

आपका अपना MTM

----------


## Dark Rider

> सीख लोया जी सीख लिए मेरे तरफ से ++


तेरी ++ कहाँ जा रही है मुझे तो नहीं मालूम तुजे मालूम हो तो दे दीज्यो

----------


## AJAYHMH

thanks mitr bhut upyogi hai

----------


## Dark Rider

> thanks mitr bhut upyogi hai


आपका स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## Mr. laddi

> तेरी ++ कहाँ जा रही है मुझे तो नहीं मालूम तुजे मालूम हो तो दे दीज्यो


*बहुत रुखा जवाब है भाई ये आपको शोभा नहीं देता 
:nono::nono::nono::nono:
*

----------


## Prince of India

आपका प्रयास सराहनीय  है मित्र , +रेपुटेशन मेरी तरफ से.

----------


## Dark Rider

> *बहुत रुखा जवाब है भाई ये आपको शोभा नहीं देता 
> :nono::nono::nono::nono:
> *



अरे यार ये भाई भी बहुत रुखा है मेरे लिए

 हमेशा कह तो देता है लेकिन होता नहीं है

----------


## Dark Rider

आज में .exe file  के बारे में विस्तार से बात करूँगा बस थोडा सा घूमकर आता हू सुबह सुबह जरुरी है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> अरे यार ये भाई भी बहुत रुखा है मेरे लिए
> 
>  हमेशा कह तो देता है लेकिन होता नहीं है


 मित्र  जी आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं (मुझे बहुत बुरा लगा )

----------


## sukhveer

manoj main jab Reputation pe click karta hoon tou ye message ata hai (You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MTM again)

----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj main jab Reputation pe click karta hoon tou ye message ata hai (You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MTM again)


यार पहले किसी और को भी देके आओ कम से कम 15 लोगो को फिर ही मुझे दे पाओगे  { और भी लोग अच्छे है लोग है इस फोरम में }

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र  जी आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं (मुझे बहुत बुरा लगा )


दादा बुरा नहीं मानने का यह सिर्फ मजाकिया जवाब था { मुझे अब बुरा लगा }

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> दादा बुरा नहीं मानने का यह सिर्फ मजाकिया जवाब था { मुझे अब बुरा लगा }


 मैं अब कोई कमेंट नहीं दूंगा शपथ

----------


## Dark Rider

हा तो आज .exe फाइल की बात हो रही थी 



यह फाइल ज्यादातर प्रोग्राम के लिए होते है इसे Executable File भी कहते है 

जो Microsoft Corporation ने अपने सॉफ्टवेर के लिए बनाई है 

आपने सभी विंडोज के सॉफ्टवेर ज्यादातर इसी फॉर्मेट में देखे होंगे जैसे

----------


## Dark Rider

क्या किसी ने अब तक .exe  फाइल को खोलकर देखा है की इसमें क्या कैसे होता है 

चलिए जी एक  .exe  फाइल को भी खोला जाये की आखिर इसमें क्या है 

ज्यादातर .exe  फाइल आसानी से  7 zip  भी खोल देता है  .rar  फाइल की तरह

----------


## Dark Rider

हा आप .exe  फाइल को खोलकर क्या करोगे ? यह में कल बताऊंगा और यह भी  की इस फाइल को एडिट कैसे करे और वापस पैक भी 


 क्या किसी ने .exe  फाइल बनाई है यदि नहीं तो कल हम भी कुछ फाइल बनायेंगे

----------


## Dark Rider

winrar ने अपना नया version  जो अभी तक beta  में था तो रिलीज कर दिया है 

आप सभी अब winrar 4.0  काम ले और ज्यादा जानने के लिए आप इस लिंक पर क्लिक करे 

http://www.rarlab.com/rarnew.htm

----------


## The White hat Hacker

aap mahan hain

----------


## Dark Rider

> aap mahan hain


आपका स्वागत है मित्र राहुल

----------


## inder123in

manoj bhai i m waiting on gtalk

----------


## Dark Rider

कई बार .exe फाइल 7zip  से भी नहीं खुलती है तब 



आपकी मदद करेगा ये कई फाइल फॉर्मेट को खोलने में निर्पूर्ण है 





http://legroom.net/software/uniextract



http://legroom.net/scripts/download....=uniextract161

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## sukhveer

> यार पहले किसी और को भी देके आओ कम से कम 15 लोगो को फिर ही मुझे दे पाओगे { और भी लोग अच्छे है लोग है इस फोरम में }


 manoj bhai sab ka alag taste hota hai ,maine jitna apke sabhi  post se sikha hai/use kiya hai  kahi aur nahi,bina koi class join kiye maine kafi kuch learn kiya.main nahi janta leagle or illegal.but it was helpfull for me.i think reputation dene ke liye koi condition nahi honi chahiye.

----------


## Dark Rider

मेने कहा था की हम एक .exe  फाइल बनायेंगे तो करके देखते है 

ये सारा काम winrar  आसानी से कर देगा

मेरे पास कुछ नेट से रिलेटेड सॉफ्टवेर है जिन्हें में एक .exe  फाइल में डालता हू

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj bhai sab ka alag taste hota hai ,maine jitna apke sabhi  post se sikha hai/use kiya hai  kahi aur nahi,bina koi class join kiye maine kafi kuch learn kiya.main nahi janta leagle or illegal.but it was helpfull for me.i think reputation dene ke liye koi condition nahi honi chahiye.



में आपकी बात से सहमत हू यार लेकिन अब सबकुछ मेरे हाथ में नहीं है , में कोशिश करूँगा फिर से कोई सूत्र शुरू करने की

----------


## Dark Rider

कल मे यहाँ .MKV  फाइल के बारे में बात करूँगा उम्मीद है किसी न किसी के काम आएगा

----------


## AJAYHMH

mitr aapaka sukriya adaa karta hu, aap itni achi jankari dete hai man se aapko thanks, aage bhi nirnter jankri dete rahe 
phir se aapko thanks

----------


## Dark Rider

> mitr aapaka sukriya adaa karta hu, aap itni achi jankari dete hai man se aapko thanks, aage bhi nirnter jankri dete rahe 
> phir se aapko thanks


जी जरूर में रोजाना इसे  अपडेट करता रहूँगा

----------


## AJAYHMH

> लो  काम खत्म पूरी फाइल चार हिस्सों में 
> 
> 
> 
> अब भी आपको कुछ पूछना हो तो पूछ  लीजियेगा में तत्पर हू आपके लिए आपका MTM


mitr in file ko ek kaise karege ya pehale wali condition me kasie laayge

----------


## Dark Rider

> mitr in file ko ek kaise karege ya pehale wali condition me kasie laayge

----------


## Dark Rider

हा तो आज .MKV  की बात हो रही थी यह एक तरह का फाइल फोर्मेट है / .MKV अपनी सिंगल फाइल में असंख्य विडियो ऑडियो और पिक्चर रख सकता है 

इसे Matroska Multimedia Container के नाम से भी जाना जाता है 

Matroska रशियन वर्ड matryoshka  से लिया गया है जिसका अर्थ Russian nesting doll है 



और ज्यादा आप इसकी ऑफिशियल साईट से जान सकते है 



http://www.matroska.org/technical/whatis/index.html

----------


## Dark Rider

अब एक लिस्ट जो बताती  है की कौन कौन से प्लयेर और टूल्स  इस फाइल फोर्मेट को सफोर्ट करते है 


ALLPlayer	Windows	Yes
DivX Player for Mac	Mac OS X	Yes
DivX Plus Player	Windows	Yes
DivX Plus Web Player	Cross-platform	Yes
GOM Player	Windows	Yes
Gstreamer-based Players (Totem, etc.)	Cross-platform	Yes
jetAudio	Windows	Yes
K-Multimedia Player	Windows	Yes
Media Player Classic	Windows	Yes
Media Player Classic Home Cinema	Windows	Yes
MPlayer	Cross-platform	Yes
MPlayer Extended	Mac OS X	Yes
Miro	Mac OS X	Yes
PowerDVD	Windows	Yes
SMPlayer	Cross-platform	Yes
The Core Pocket Media Player	Windows Mobile	No
Totem	Unix-like	Yes
VLC media player	Cross-platform	Yes
WiiMC[5]	Nintendo Wii	Yes
xine	Cross-platform	Yes

टूल्स 

Name	OS
Avidemux	Cross-platform
DivX Plus Converter (DivX Plus HD)	Windows
HandBrake[7]	Cross-platform
FFmpeg	Cross-platform
FormatFactory[8]	Windows
Freemake Video Converter	Windows
LiVES	Cross-platform
MediaCoder	Windows
Perian Quicktime Plugin for Mac OS X[9]	Mac OS X
PiTiVi	Linux
SUPER	Windows
Total video converter	Windows
VirtualDubMod	Windows
GDSmux (part of haali media splitter)	Windows
XMedia Recode	Windows

----------


## AJAYHMH

> 


maine aisa karke dekh liya insab ke alag alag folder ban jate hai iis movie ek hi file kaise karge mitr

----------


## Dark Rider

.MKV  फाइल वर्तमान समय में विडियो और मूवी के सबसे ज्यादा उपयोग में ली जा रही है एक बार अपने विडियो के नए COLLECTION  पर दयां दीजिए आपको लगेगा की वाकई में नई फाइल तो सभी .MKV फोर्मेट में है .

क्या किसी ने .MKV फाइल को मोबाइल के लिए कन्वर्ट किया है यदि हा तो बताये कल हम इस फाइल को .MP4  कन्वर्ट करेंगे



*कल के लिए नई फाइल होगी .GIF .



हम एक .GIF   फाइल बनायेंगे और देखेंगे की कैसे आपके अवतार को ANIMATED  करके उसमे जान डालते है सो कीप वाचिंग 

आपका अपना MTM*

----------


## Dark Rider

> maine aisa karke dekh liya insab ke alag alag folder ban jate hai iis movie ek hi file kaise karge mitr


यार ये एक फोल्डर में जुड़ती है कोई अलग फोल्डर नहीं बनता है आप उन फाइल का स्क्रीन शोर्ट मुझे PM  कर दे

----------


## AJAYHMH

> यार ये एक फोल्डर में जुड़ती है कोई अलग फोल्डर नहीं बनता है आप उन फाइल का स्क्रीन शोर्ट मुझे PM  कर दे


थैंक्स मित्र हो गया

----------


## Dark Rider

> थैंक्स मित्र हो गया


आपका वेलकम

----------


## Dark Rider

तो आज हम एक simple  सा animation वाला अवतार बनाते है gimp  की मदद से क्योकि यह सॉफ्टवेर फ्री ऑफ चार्ज है or वैसे भी मेने तो पाइरेसी छोड़ दी है सो फोटोशोप काम में नहीं  लूँगा 

तो चलिए आपके लिए अवतार बनाये 

gimp इंस्टाल कर लीजिए यदि आपके पास नहीं है तो यहाँ से ले 



http://downloads.sourceforge.net/gim...86-setup-1.exe

ये ज्यादा बड़ा नहीं है बस बस 19 mb का है

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

मेने एक और बनाया है  थोडा दिमाग और लगा कर आप भी मस्त मस्त बनाये

----------


## AJAYHMH

धन्यवाद् मित्र बहुत अच्छा  लगा , मैं आप के पोस्ट का इंतजार करता रहता हु मित्र सॉफ्टवेर बनाना सिखाऔ  ना मैं आपका बहुत आभारी रहूँगा और अन्तर्वासना के और दोस्त भी  आपके आभारी रहेगे

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मनोज जी आपका काम सराहनीये है बहुत कुछ सिखा रहे है आप*

----------


## Dark Rider

कल सुबह में mp3 फाइल के बारे में बात करूँगा

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है मनोज भाई मेरी तरफ से ++
मेरा एक सवाल है के यदी किसी मूवी या कैरेक्टर का मोवेमेंट कट करके 
इसे इमेज कैसे बनायें जो फोरम के प्रोफाइल पर भी काम करे कैरेक्टर की  स्पीड भी कण्ट्रोल करने का तरीका बताएं 
मुझे तो ये समझ में  ही नहीं आ रहा कृपया मदद् करें
धन्यवाद

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कृपया विस्तार से बताईये गा

----------


## Dark Rider

चलो भाई आज किसी फिल्म से ही अवतार बनाते है ओके तो स्टार्ट करते है

तो सबसे पहले डाउनलोड करो 

VirtualDub-1.9.11.zip

अब इसे बाहर निकालो ज़िप फाइल से ऐसे 



बाहर निकलने के बाद इसे ओपन करो



अब एक विडियो फाइल ओपन करो जिसे आपको convert करना है 



हो सकता है आपके यह एरर आये



इसके लिए आपको कोडेक पैक डाउनलोड करना होगा 

http://www.codecguide.com/download_k..._pack_full.htm

यहाँ से डाउनलोड करने के बाद इसे भी इंस्टाल कर लेना 

अब आगे बढते  है

----------


## Dark Rider

अब दुबारा अपना विडियो ओपन करे जिनके ओपन नहीं हो रहा था उनके इस बार ओपन हो जायेगा



अब जहाँ से विडियो की GIF बनानी है वहा से पहला कट लगाये और जहाँ तक काटनी  है वहाँ दूसरा कट

इस तरह से

----------


## Dark Rider

अब इसे एक्सपोर्ट करना है इस तरह से 



अब फाइल को सेव करो



अब आपकी फाइल सेव हो गई उस फोडर में जाओ और देखो
इस तरह से कुछ मिलेगा

----------


## Dark Rider

ओके अब इन फाइल को gif में बनाते है आपको gimp याद ही होगा अभी कुछ दिनों पहले ही इसे काम लिया था न 

जिसके पास नहीं है यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर लेना http://www.gimp.org/downloads/

हा तो अब gimp  को ओपन करो 



अब ऐसे इन फाइल को ओपन करो

----------


## Dark Rider

ओपन होने के बाद बस अब इसे वापस सेव करते है

----------


## great_brother

मनोज जी 

मदद करे

क्या आप मेरी प्रोब्लम को भूल गए है 

प्लीज मदद करे....

----------


## Dark Rider

लो भाई आपकी GIF तैयार हो गई यदि अवतार  की size ज्यादा बढ़ी है तो आप इसे इस साईट पर जाकर कम कर सकते है मेने भी की है और 

http://www.online-image-editor.com/index.cfm

convert कैसे करना है यह इस सूत्र पर है 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=3488&page=5

final  रिजल्ट कुछ ऐसा है

----------


## Black Pearl

मनोज जी कृपया बताएं को ओरिजनल ऑडियो किस फॉर्मेट में होता है, अगर हम mp3 फाइल से ऑडियो डिस्क बनायें, तो उसकी क्वालिटी ओरिजनल जैसी होगी क्या??

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी कृपया बताएं को ओरिजनल ऑडियो किस फॉर्मेट में होता है, अगर हम mp3 फाइल से ऑडियो डिस्क बनायें, तो उसकी क्वालिटी ओरिजनल जैसी होगी क्या??


 यदि FLAC मिल जाये तो यह मेरे लिए सबसे बढ़िया है क्योकि मेरे पसंदीदा गाने में इसी फ्प्र्मत में डाउनलोड करता हू 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Lossless_Audio_Codec

और वैसे अच्छी बिट वाली सभी mp3 बढ़िया रहती है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/faiz/Local%20Settings/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]Attachment 81364
ये नहीं हुआ ये मस्सगे आया codac pack instaal  करने के बाद भी

----------


## Black Pearl

> मनोज जी कृपया बताएं को ओरिजनल ऑडियो किस फॉर्मेट में होता है, अगर हम mp3 फाइल से ऑडियो डिस्क बनायें, तो उसकी क्वालिटी ओरिजनल जैसी होगी क्या??





> यदि FLAC मिल जाये तो यह मेरे लिए सबसे बढ़िया है क्योकि मेरे पसंदीदा गाने में इसी फ्प्र्मत में डाउनलोड करता हू 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Lossless_Audio_Codec
> 
> और वैसे अच्छी बिट वाली सभी mp3 बढ़िया रहती है


मनोज जी जब flac के बारे में बता ही दिया है तो थोडा सरल भाषा में विस्तार से बताएं, ओर ये किस प्लयेर में चलेगा, ओर कहा से डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं ओर  flac ऑडियो कहाँ से डाउनलोड करें.

----------


## sanjeetspice

क्या बात है दोस्त मज़ा आ गया

----------


## Dark Rider

किसी को किसी भी फाइल के बारे में विस्तार से जानना हो तो लिख दे

----------


## saam

मनोज भाई मेरे पास नेट से डाउनलोड की हुई कुछ फाइल हे जो की ISO हे. उसे मुझे बर्न करना हे पर में नेरो नहीं इस्तेमाल करना चाहता मेरे पास MAGIC ISO वाला सोफ्टवेअर हे पर फूल वर्सन नहीं हे. इसलिए वो सिर्फ 300 MB तक ही बर्न कर सकता हे.
कृपया करके कोई फूल वर्सन सोफ्टवेअर देने का कष्ट करे और उसे इस्तेमाल केसे करते हे वो विस्तार से बताये.

----------


## Dark Rider

ओके तो आज साम जी हल हो जाये 



...............



http://www.ezbsystems.com/ultraiso/

यहाँ से ultra iso  को डाउनलोड करो और इंस्टाल कर लो 

अब iso फाइल इस तरह से दिखेगी

----------


## Dark Rider

अब iso फाइल को ओपन करना है

----------


## Dark Rider

और यदि आप इसे बर्न करना चाहते  है तो और भी आसान है

----------


## saam

बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया भाई, मेरी समस्या का हल देने के लिए. पर आप के दिखाए तरीके से में सिर्फ एक ही फाइल को BURN कर पा रहा हू. जब की मुझे एक से बढ़कर फाइल को BURN करने हे. मुझे एक साथ तीन फाइल को बर्न करना हे. क्या एक से ज्यादा फाइल ULTRA ISO में BURN नहीं कर सकते.
में W7 इस्तेमाल कर रहा हू अगर में तीनो फाइल को अपने C.D. वाले DRIVE में डालता हू तो वो अपने आप W7 के सोफ्टवेअर से BURN करने को कहेता हे.
और ULTRA ISO में एक बार में सिर्फ एक ही फाइल बर्न करता हे. मेरे पास तीन फाइल की विडियो हे. निचे दिया हुआ फोटो W7 से बर्न करने पर आ रहा मेसेज हे.

----------


## Dark Rider

> बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया भाई, मेरी समस्या का हल देने के लिए. पर आप के दिखाए तरीके से में सिर्फ एक ही फाइल को BURN कर पा रहा हू. जब की मुझे एक से बढ़कर फाइल को BURN करने हे. मुझे एक साथ तीन फाइल को बर्न करना हे. क्या एक से ज्यादा फाइल ULTRA ISO में BURN नहीं कर सकते.
> में W7 इस्तेमाल कर रहा हू अगर में तीनो फाइल को अपने C.D. वाले DRIVE में डालता हू तो वो अपने आप W7 के सोफ्टवेअर से BURN करने को कहेता हे.
> और ULTRA ISO में एक बार में सिर्फ एक ही फाइल बर्न करता हे. मेरे पास तीन फाइल की विडियो हे. निचे दिया हुआ फोटो W7 से बर्न करने पर आ रहा मेसेज हे.



तीनों फाइल को एक ही फोडर में डालो और फिर पुरे फोल्डर को एक ही साथ बर्न कर दो इस तरह से

----------


## saam

भाई आपका दिखाया हुआ आप्शन ही नहीं आ रहा हे.

----------


## saam

भाई मेने ADD TO NEW FOLDER.uif क्या तो तीन फाइल की एक ISO फाइल बन गई लेकिन तीन फाइल की साइज़ 336 M.B. हे जब की एक फाइल की साइज़ 236 M.B.हे.

----------


## saam

भाई 236 M.B. वाली फाइल को BURN करने पर भी वो नहीं हो रहा हे BURN होने के बाद वो तीनो फाइल को EXTRACT कर देता हे.

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई 236 M.B. वाली फाइल को BURN करने पर भी वो नहीं हो रहा हे BURN होने के बाद वो तीनो फाइल को EXTRACT कर देता हे.


साम भाई आप ultra iso  को काम क्यों नहीं ले रहे है में आपको डाउनलोड दे दू

----------


## saam

मनोज भाई तुमने जो मुझे पर्सनल मेसेज किया था वही सोफ्टवेर हे ये. मेरे पास MAGIC ISO हेआप मुझे ULTRA ISO पर्सनल मेसेज कर दे.

----------


## saam

मनोज भाई आपने मुझे पिछली बार जो सोफ्टवेअर पर्सोनल मेसेज किया था वही सोफ्टवेअर हे ये.
फिर भी आप मुझे एक बार फिर से ULTRA ISO पर्सोनल मेसेज कर दे.

----------


## saam

मनोज भाई में YAHOO में ग्रुप मेसेज में JOIN हू उस ग्रुप से जो भी मेसेज आते हे उसमे जो कुछ भी लिखा होता हे या जो भी फोटो होता हे उसपर क्लिक करने से वो ग्रुप का होम पेज ओपन हो जाता हे क्या ऐसा कोई रास्ता नहीं हे जिससे हम ये बंद कर सके.
और कुछ इमेल के फोटो को में अगर SAVE करना चाहता हू तो JPG के बजाय HTML फॉर्मेट आता हे. इस पर कुछ बताये. और मेने जो पहेले कहा वो YAHOO में ग्रुप मेसेज पर क्लीक करने से उस ग्रुप का होम पेज ना खुले ऐसा हो सकता हे.
अगर आप चाहे तो में आप को वो इमेल आप की EMAIL ID पर भेज सकता हू.

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई में YAHOO में ग्रुप मेसेज में JOIN हू उस ग्रुप से जो भी मेसेज आते हे उसमे जो कुछ भी लिखा होता हे या जो भी फोटो होता हे उसपर क्लिक करने से वो ग्रुप का होम पेज ओपन हो जाता हे क्या ऐसा कोई रास्ता नहीं हे जिससे हम ये बंद कर सके.
> और कुछ इमेल के फोटो को में अगर SAVE करना चाहता हू तो JPG के बजाय HTML फॉर्मेट आता हे. इस पर कुछ बताये. और मेने जो पहेले कहा वो YAHOO में ग्रुप मेसेज पर क्लीक करने से उस ग्रुप का होम पेज ना खुले ऐसा हो सकता हे.
> अगर आप चाहे तो में आप को वो इमेल आप की EMAIL ID पर भेज सकता हू.


भेज दो यार देखता हू क्या है

----------


## saam

E-MAIL ID????? 
YAHOO.

----------


## Dark Rider

> E-MAIL ID????? 
> YAHOO.


दे दी है लेकिन ऐसे सवाल सिर्फ pm  ही किया करे

----------


## saam

> मनोज भाई में YAHOO में ग्रुप मेसेज में JOIN हू उस ग्रुप से जो भी मेसेज आते हे उसमे जो कुछ भी लिखा होता हे या जो भी फोटो होता हे उसपर क्लिक करने से वो ग्रुप का होम पेज ओपन हो जाता हे क्या ऐसा कोई रास्ता नहीं हे जिससे हम ये बंद कर सके.
> और कुछ इमेल के फोटो को में अगर SAVE करना चाहता हू तो JPG के बजाय HTML फॉर्मेट आता हे. इस पर कुछ बताये. और मेने जो पहेले कहा वो YAHOO में ग्रुप मेसेज पर क्लीक करने से उस ग्रुप का होम पेज ना खुले ऐसा हो सकता हे.
> अगर आप चाहे तो में आप को वो इमेल आप की EMAIL ID पर भेज सकता हू.



भाई इसका क्या हुआ????

----------


## dev b

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...मेरी और से रेपुटेसन पॉइंट

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई इसका क्या हुआ????


भाई आज तक मेल नहीं पंहुचा है

----------


## saam

भाई मेल मिला की नहीं????

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई मेल मिला की नहीं????


अभी अभी चेक किया है नहीं आया है

----------


## saam

भाई मेने तीन बार मेल सेंट किया हे. और sent में भी दिखा रहा हे.
आप yahoo की id पर चेक करे.

----------


## saam

भाई मेल मिला की नहीं???? और हा आपने मुझे जो ULTRA ISO दिया था उससे MENE VIDEO की ISO को बर्न करने पर भी वो C.D. में सिर्फ ISO FILE कॉपी होती हे. भाई मुझे विडियो बनाना हे क्या ये नहीं हो सकता????

----------


## Dark Rider

हा मेल आ गया है आप चिंता ना करे में अभी व्यस्त हू जल्द ही उसका भी निपटारा करूँगा 

आप नेरो से ही विडियो डिस्क बनाये आपके लिए यही उत्तम होगा

----------


## Black Pearl

मनोज भाई ये .uha फाइल क्या है इसे ओपन कैसे करू, एक गेम डाउनलोड किया था, उसकी फाइल .uho format me hai

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई ये .uha फाइल क्या है इसे ओपन कैसे करू, एक गेम डाउनलोड किया था, उसकी फाइल .uho format me hai


डाउनलोड this file 

http://www.klaimsoft.com/winuha/download.php

----------


## Black Pearl

> डाउनलोड this file 
> 
> http://www.klaimsoft.com/winuha/download.php


धन्यवाद मनोज जी, हो गया, ये तो कोई  प्राचीन काल का फॉर्मेट है

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद मनोज जी, हो गया, ये तो कोई  प्राचीन काल का फॉर्मेट है


जी फ्प्र्मत ज्यदा पुराना नहीं है इसकी खासियत यह है की यह विनरार से भी ज्यादा बढ़िया कम्प्रेस करता है लेकिन टाइम ज्यादा लेता है

----------


## sanjeetspice

> winrar  paid  सॉफ्टवेर है यानि की यह फ्री नहीं है 
> 
> इस लिए में लोगो को 7-Zip  के उपयोग के लिए कहता हू यह सारे विनरार वाले कार्य सम्पादित करता है आप इसे यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.7-zip.org/download.html



मनोज भाई कम से कम दस लिंक है कोनसा डाउनलोड करे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई कम से कम दस लिंक है कोनसा डाउनलोड करे


पहला ही कर लो ..

----------


## anand jothe

मनोज भाई मुझे ऐसा सॉफ्टवेर चाहीये जो हार्ड डिस्क को रेम की तरह इस्तेमाल कर सके .

----------


## mzone420

*बहुत ही लाभदायक सूत्र है....*

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र .... लगे रहिये मित्र |

----------


## Dark Rider

> *बहुत ही लाभदायक सूत्र है....*





> बहुत जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र .... लगे रहिये मित्र |


आपका शुक्रिया कभी जरूरत इस तरह की तो कहियेगा |

----------


## Dark Rider

रार में पासवर्ड इस तरह से सेट करे \

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## mzone420

> 




*भाई आप कौन सा WinRar version use करते है???*

----------


## Programmer

> *भाई आप कौन सा WinRar version use करते है???*



I think it Just a Theme : Download From Hare and then click on it. Go into options then choose theme.

Download link

----------


## Teach Guru

मित्र MTM मैं MKV फाईल के बारे में जानना चाहता हूं इसमें क्या खास बात है ?

----------


## Programmer

> मैं MKV फाईल के बारे में जानना चाहता हूं इसमें क्या खास बात है ?


I think U need to read All thread carefully Click on it for .MKV Link

----------


## Teach Guru

> I think U need to read All thread carefully Click on it for .MKV Link


धन्यवाद मित्र इस लिंक को में पढ़ चूका हूं , आप हिंदी में लिखने की कोशिश कीजिये , ये हिंदी फोरम है.............

----------


## shankar52

ultra iso software de with crack ya full

----------


## Dark Rider

> ultra iso software de with crack ya full


ओके लो जी |

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/soft...TION%209.3.rar

----------


## shankar52

> ओके लो जी |
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/software/ULTRAISO PREMIUM EDITION 9.3.rar


यह फुल वेर्जन  नहीं है  क्रैक फाइल भी नहीं है

----------


## Dark Rider

> यह फुल वेर्जन  नहीं है  क्रैक फाइल भी नहीं है


यह फूल ही है यार, मै भी यही इंस्टाल करता हू , जब इसे इंस्टाल करो तो कुछ देर बाद  शुरू करना , इंस्टाल होते ही मत करना |

----------


## shankar52

> यह फूल ही है यार, मै भी यही इंस्टाल करता हू , जब इसे इंस्टाल करो तो कुछ देर बाद  शुरू करना , इंस्टाल होते ही मत करना |


ठीक है मित्र थैंक्स 

मुझे कार रेसिंग वह भी अछे अछे चाहिए  सहायता करे 
..................................

----------


## ddd600

*.ex4  फाइल को केसे ओपन और एडिट करे???*

----------


## samsharma

are bhai kya aap mujhe ye bata sakhte h ki win rar file me se video extract nahi ho pa rha h usko extract kaise karu ya chlau kaise

----------


## aryansaini88

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है मनोज भाई इसे आगे बढाओ.....

----------


## donsplender

पक्के माडसाब (अध्यापक) हो मनोज भाई !!! समझाने का तरिका लाजवाब है । आज ही पता लगा इस सुत्र का वाकई बहुत ही बढीया ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है । और एक बात कहुं रियल लाइफ में टीचर नहीं हो तो बन जाओ विधार्थीयों का जीवन संवर जायेगा  !! मेरी तरफ से स्वीकारे ढेरों रेपो !!! (फोरम के नियमों से वास्तविक रेपो देने में असमर्थ हुं क्षमा करें ।)

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बढ़िया सूत्र है मनोज भाई इसे आगे बढाओ.....

----------


## Dark Rider

> बढ़िया सूत्र है मनोज भाई इसे आगे बढाओ.....


ठीक है , करता हू |

----------


## The Hacker

इतना अच्छा सुत्र बीच माँझधार मे कैसे रह गया।

----------


## Dark Rider

> बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है मनोज भाई इसे आगे बढाओ.....





> पक्के माडसाब (अध्यापक) हो मनोज भाई !!! समझाने का तरिका लाजवाब है । आज ही पता लगा इस सुत्र का वाकई बहुत ही बढीया ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है । और एक बात कहुं रियल लाइफ में टीचर नहीं हो तो बन जाओ विधार्थीयों का जीवन संवर जायेगा  !! मेरी तरफ से स्वीकारे ढेरों रेपो !!! (फोरम के नियमों से वास्तविक रेपो देने में असमर्थ हुं क्षमा करें ।)





> बढ़िया सूत्र है मनोज भाई इसे आगे बढाओ.....





> इतना अच्छा सुत्र बीच माँझधार मे कैसे रह गया।



आप सभी का शुक्रिया ...... चलो इसे आगे बढाते है |

----------


## Dark Rider

> *.ex4  फाइल को केसे ओपन और एडिट करे???*



यह फाइल इस सॉफ्टवेर द्वारा ओपन होगी |

http://www.metaquotes.net/en/metatrader4

यह सॉफ्टवेर ब्रोकर उपयोग में लेते है , जो फोरेन करंसी पर पैसा लगाते है |
यह इस सॉफ्टवेर की डाटा फाइल है जिसमे सुचनाये सेव की गई होती है

----------


## Dark Rider

इस बार की फाइल है .ico   


इसे हम आइकन के नाम से जानते है |

किसी भी प्रोग्राम या फाइल को हम दो ही तरीको से जानते है , एक तो उसका एक्सटेशन जैसे .mp3 या  .exe  और .avi पर 
हम ज्यादातर फाइल के एक्सटेशन पर गौर न करते हुए सिर्फ उसका icon देखते है और उस फाइल को पहचान जाते है जैसे जैसे mp3 गानों पर हमारे pc में यह वाला icon मिलेगा |

----------


## Dark Rider

लगभग हमारे pc में इंस्टाल सभी प्रोग्राम्स के भी यूनिक icon होते है , 

जैसे vlc का यह 



या फिर Internet Explorer का यह 




और Fire Fox  का यह वाला |

----------


## Dark Rider

यही icon आप किसी फोल्डर को भी आसानी से दे सकते है जिससे आप फोल्डर का नाम पढे बगैर हर बार उसे आसानी से तलाश सके और , यह आकर्षक तो लगेगा ही |

जरा सा गौर फरमाए |

----------


## Dark Rider

यहाँ मेरे pc में मेने लगभग सभी फ़ोल्डर्स पर उनके अंदर मौजूद फाइल के अनुरूप योग्य icon लगाया हुआ है |

चलिए इसे तो आप भी थोडा सीखिए बाद में लगभग हम सब icon बदलने वाले है |

----------


## Dark Rider

किसी भी फोल्डर जिसका आपको icon बदलना हो |

उस पर निचे चित्र के अनुरूप राईट क्लीक और प्रोपर्टीज को चुने |

----------


## Dark Rider

अब customize टेब पर जाइए और change icon पर क्लीक कीजिये |

----------


## Dark Rider

अब आपके पास यह वाली विंडो खुलेगी , यदि आपके पास डाउनलोड किये हुए अन्य icon  न हो तो इन्ही में से अपनी पसंद का icon चुनकर ओके ओके प्रेस करे , और आपके पास इसका डाउनलोड किया हुआ संग्रह है तो Browse पर क्लीक करे |

----------


## Dark Rider

मेरे पास कुछ अच्छे icon का कलेक्शन पहले से ही है |

तो मै उनमे से चुनता हूँ  और यह वाला ओके |

----------


## Dark Rider

फिर ओके , ओके |

----------


## Dark Rider

लग रहा है न प्यारा |

----------


## Dark Rider

यह आप सभी दोस्तों के लिए थोड़े से icon,  इसमें  कुछ .png भी है जो एक दो दिन में हमारे काम आयेंगे |

डाउनलोड लिंक : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/software/icons.zip

सभी अपनी राय , सलाह , मशवरा और कमेंट्स जरूर दे |



Or हा इस साईट से भी आप खूब सारे icon डाउनलोड कर  सकते हो |

http://www.iconfinder.com/

----------


## Dark Rider

अब आगे क्या ??

आने वाले दिनों में हम इन बिन्दुओ का अद्ध्यन करेंगे |

१. प्रोग्राम्स  और  विंडोज 7 की टास्कबार से icon बदलना |

२. किसी भी फोटो या पिक्चर से पसंद का icon बनाना |

३. icon draw करना |

४. किसी भी png को icon में बदलना 

5. किसी भी फाइल का icon बदलना जैसे mp3 का icon , ताकि और मस्त लगे |


So Keep Watching TUTS With Manojthematrix उर्फ Dark rider

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Chandrshekhar

काफी अच्छी तरह समझाया है भाई ,,मैंने तो  जो कुछ सीखा है आप ही से सीखा है ,,धन्यवाद

----------


## Dark Rider

> काफी अच्छी तरह समझाया है भाई ,,मैंने तो  जो कुछ सीखा है आप ही से सीखा है ,,धन्यवाद


आपका स्वागत है चाँद  जी , कुछ सुझाव या शिकायत और समस्या हो तो अवश्य लिखे |

शुक्रिया आपका |

----------


## aryansaini88

बहुत बढ़िया मनोज भाई, काम की जानकारी दी है धन्यवाद......!!

----------


## Rajeev

> 



ओए जी, आपने तो पुराने दिनों की याद ताज़ा करवा दी।
लगता है फिर से तकनीक के नए बोम्ब फूटने वाले है।

----------


## Rajeev

> यह आप सभी दोस्तों के लिए थोड़े से icon,  इसमें  कुछ .png भी है जो एक दो दिन में हमारे काम आयेंगे |
> 
> डाउनलोड लिंक : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/software/icons.zip
> 
> सभी अपनी राय , सलाह , मशवरा और कमेंट्स जरूर दे |
> 
> 
> 
> Or हा इस साईट से भी आप खूब सारे icon डाउनलोड कर  सकते हो |
> ...


आपने हमें पूरा आइकन का पैक नहीं दिया है |

----------


## Dark Rider

> बहुत बढ़िया मनोज भाई, काम की जानकारी दी है धन्यवाद......!!


शुक्रिया अब आगे |




> ओए जी, आपने तो पुराने दिनों की याद ताज़ा करवा दी।
> लगता है फिर से तकनीक के नए बोम्ब फूटने वाले है।


ह्म्म्म्म्म्म कुछ न्य ......................... देखते है |




> आपने हमें पूरा आइकन का पैक नहीं दिया है |



साईट है न , वैसे भी मेरे पास तो 3 GB  है  कैसे दूँगा भूल जाओ जी |

----------


## Dark Rider

चलिए अब किसी प्रोग्राम का icon बदलते है |

जिस प्रोग्राम का icon बदलना हो उसके शोर्टकट पर राईट क्लीक कीजिये और प्रोपर्टीज को चुनिए \

यहाँ शोर्टकट टेब से change icon पर क्लीक कीजिये |

फिर वही पहले की तरह icon बदलिए |

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

Win 7 की टास्कबार से icon बदलना |

इसके लिए आपको यह प्रोसेस अपनाना होगा |

किसी भी टास्कबार में पिन किये हुए प्रोग्राम्स पर राईट क्लीक करे और उसकी प्रोपर्टीज में इस प्रकार जाए

----------


## Dark Rider

फिर change icon पर क्लीक करे |

----------


## Dark Rider

हर प्रोग्राम में एक दो और icon पहले से ही होते है , या तो उन्हें चुने या फिर browse करके को दूसरा खुद का चुने |

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

देखा कितना आसान है |

----------


## aryansaini88

धन्यवाद मनोज जी....आइकॉन की कोई और साईट हो तो वो भी दे

----------


## Rajeev

> साईट है न , वैसे भी मेरे पास तो 3 GB  है  कैसे दूँगा भूल जाओ जी |


मैंने तो आपके collection को लेकर ये बात कही थी | आपका collection लाजवाब होता है |
फिर इतनी इतना बड़ा आकार है तो छोड़ दीजिए |
जैसा आपने कहा की साईट से डाउनलोड करने मैंने एक icon डाउनलोड करके प्रयास करने की कोशिश मगर सफल नहीं हो पाया |



उसके बाद ये error आ रहा है |

----------


## Dark Rider

वैसे तिन gb तो मैंने अंदाजे से कहा था मेरे पास तो कमबख्त इतने है |

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद मनोज जी....आइकॉन की कोई और साईट हो तो वो भी दे


https://www.google.co.in/search?suge...=icon+download

----------


## Dark Rider

> मैंने तो आपके collection को लेकर ये बात कही थी | आपका collection लाजवाब होता है |
> फिर इतनी इतना बड़ा आकार है तो छोड़ दीजिए |
> जैसा आपने कहा की साईट से डाउनलोड करने मैंने एक icon डाउनलोड करके प्रयास करने की कोशिश मगर सफल नहीं हो पाया |
> 
> 
> 
> उसके बाद ये error आ रहा है |



शायद ठीक से डाउनलोड नही किया है |

----------


## ultekamkiid

> वैसे तिन gb तो मैंने अंदाजे से कहा था मेरे पास तो कमबख्त इतने है |


भाई लगता है आपकी icon की  दुकान है।

----------


## Rajeev

> वैसे तिन gb तो मैंने अंदाजे से कहा था मेरे पास तो कमबख्त इतने है |


लगता है जिस समय आप डाउनलोड कर रहे होगे, आपके HDD में स्पेस बहुत होगी और आप खो गए होगे |
इसलिए इतना डाउनलोड हो गया |
इतना डाउनलोड करने में तो मेरी ** जाएँगी |




> शायद ठीक से डाउनलोड नही किया है |


ऐसे ही तो होता है |



अब आप ही बताएं कैसे होगा ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> लगता है जिस समय आप डाउनलोड कर रहे होगे, आपके HDD में स्पेस बहुत होगी और आप खो गए होगे |
> इसलिए इतना डाउनलोड हो गया |
> इतना डाउनलोड करने में तो मेरी ** जाएँगी |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ऐसे ही तो होता है |
> ...




Download होने के बाद icon ऐसे दिखाई देता है |






यह डाउनलोड होते वक्त |

----------


## Dark Rider

PNG TO ICON 

 आप सब के लिए यह आसान सा पोर्टेबल टूल जो आसानी से किसी भी png को icon में बदल सकता है , यानी की आप अपनी पसंद का icon किसी भी ग्राफिक से बना सकते है |

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/sof...0Iconefier.zip

किसी भी PNG या ग्राफिक को यहाँ डाले और दूसरी और से खीच कर निकाले |

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि आप icon draw करना चाहे तो 

आपको इन दो सॉफ्टवेर में से एक चुनना चाहिए |

IcoFX  The Professional Icon Editor

http://icofx.ro/

और 

Axialis IconWorkshop

http://www.axialis.com/iconworkshop/



इन दोनों ही सॉफ्टवेर की साईट पर tuts है जो आपको समझने सहायता करेंगे \\

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि मुझे कोई icon बनाना हो तो मै  अलग तरीका काम में लेता हूँ |

पहले icon को फोटोशोप में draw करता हूँ फिर उसे मनवाकिफ size देकर , PNG TO ICON  से icon में बदल लेता हूँ |

----------


## aryansaini88

> यदि मुझे कोई icon बनाना हो तो मै  अलग तरीका काम में लेता हूँ |
> 
> पहले icon को फोटोशोप में draw करता हूँ फिर उसे मनवाकिफ size देकर , PNG TO ICON  से icon में बदल लेता हूँ |


मनोज जी ये अपने वाला तरीका भी बताये

----------


## Rajeev

> Download होने के बाद icon ऐसे दिखाई देता है |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> यह डाउनलोड होते वक्त |


आपने जैसा बताया मैंने वैसा ही किया ।
फायरफोक्स की जगह क्रोम का भी उपयोग किया ।
उसमे कुछ icon तो ठीक से डाउनलोड हो गए मगर कुछ में वैसे ही हो रहा है ।



फिर मैंने आपके द्वारा दिए गए सॉफ्टवेर से कार्य लिया वो हो गया ।
राईट में डाला और लेफ्ट से खीच कर निकाला ।

----------


## Rajeev

> मनोज जी ये अपने वाला तरीका भी बताये


आर्यन जी, मनोज जी ने तो अपना तरीका बता ही दिया है ।
ये देंखे ।




> पहले icon को फोटोशोप में draw करता हूँ फिर उसे मनवाकिफ size देकर , PNG TO ICON  से icon में बदल लेता हूँ |

----------


## aryansaini88

> आपने जैसा बताया मैंने वैसा ही किया ।
> फायरफोक्स की जगह क्रोम का भी उपयोग किया ।
> उसमे कुछ icon तो ठीक से डाउनलोड हो गए मगर कुछ में वैसे ही हो रहा है ।
> 
> 
> 
> फिर मैंने आपके द्वारा दिए गए सॉफ्टवेर से कार्य लिया वो हो गया ।
> राईट में डाला और लेफ्ट से खीच कर निकाला ।


ये समस्या मेरे साथ भी आई है राजीव जी....जो icon डाउनलोड  नहीं हो रहा है  उसे दोबारा से डाउनलोड करे हो जायेगा मैंने ऐसे ही कई icon  डाउनलोड किये  है 




> आर्यन जी, मनोज जी ने तो अपना तरीका बता ही दिया है ।
> ये देंखे ।


हाँ जी समझ गया धन्यवाद

----------


## aryansaini88

मनोज जी सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाये.......

----------


## Rajeev

> ये समस्या मेरे साथ भी आई है राजीव जी....जो icon डाउनलोड  नहीं हो रहा है  उसे दोबारा से डाउनलोड करे हो जायेगा मैंने ऐसे ही कई icon  डाउनलोड किये  है 
> 
> 
> 
> हाँ जी समझ गया धन्यवाद


मित्र आपके बताएं हुए तरीके मैं बहुत पूर्व ही उपयोग कर चूका हूँ ।
मगर सभी निष्फल रहें है ।

----------


## aryansaini88

> मित्र आपके बताएं हुए तरीके मैं बहुत पूर्व ही उपयोग कर चूका हूँ ।
> मगर सभी निष्फल रहें है ।


मैं तो सबको डाउनलोड कर पा रहा हु भाई

----------


## hardeepmaan

*भाई आपका सूत्र बहुत ही कमाल का है किर्पया*  :bloom: *++रेपो सवीकार करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*भाई किर्पया* *.exe** फाइल को एडिट करने के बारे में बताए और* *mkv को ऍम पी फॉर** या* *ऐ वी आई** में बदलने के बारे में भी बताए  धन्वाद मित्र* *
आप के लिए किर्पया कुछ देर आराम करे*    :cup:

----------


## rajsun

> *भाई किर्पया* *.exe** फाइल को एडिट करने के बारे में बताए और* *mkv को ऍम पी फॉर** या* *ऐ वी आई** में बदलने के बारे में भी बताए  धन्वाद मित्र* *आप के लिए किर्पया कुछ देर आराम करे*    :cup:


Dost aap ''Format Factory'' software ka upyog kare sare kaam ho jayenge....

----------

